# Which blade with Roland GX24 and sandblast material? CONFUSED!!



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

I am sooo confused! I want to make Rhinestone templates with my Roland GX24 using Hartco sandblast material. Her on the forums it has been advised to use the 60 deg blade but when I go to the Roland forum they say to use the 32 deg blade??? Also another supplier recommends the 17 deg blade???? There surely isn't a difference with degrees to American and Australian is there?? PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

60* blade. cut it 2 times. 250g force. my need to pull the blade out more. but run it thur the cutter 2 times. Cut it once, don't touch the sandblast and then just cut it again. hope this helps


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

The 32 degree blade could be a 60 (58) depending on what plane they take the angle from. Look at the Clean Cut blade site. I would purchase from them anyway. Their blades last longer and are less money. I agree with JennJenn. Cut twice. Extend your blade almost the thickness of the Hartco. I would start out with less downforce and work up until your cutting just into the backing material. I have a Graphtec so can't help you with force numbers. I also make a trial file for testing and tweeking my settings. this is just a line of different size holes. That way your not wasting material.


----------



## imprintdr (Mar 14, 2011)

jennjenn97 said:


> 60* blade. cut it 2 times. 250g force. my need to pull the blade out more. but run it thur the cutter 2 times. Cut it once, don't touch the sandblast and then just cut it again. hope this helps


Thank you for this tip. I still not able to get my GX24 to cut all the way through, but this definitely helped. I'm sure that's a setting that I need to change, but not sure what.

Thanks!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Terri,

Bring your blade out a lil bit further,, just a lil and see if that helps,, 

Also try cutting on a mat, the hartco Dots will stay on the mat if a good cut has been made.. 

If you are doing 2 rotations and have the force right i am sure it is the blade extension, if you have a nice sharp blade in.

If i can help please let me know
Sandy jo


----------



## imprintdr (Mar 14, 2011)

sjidohair said:


> Terri,
> 
> Bring your blade out a lil bit further,, just a lil and see if that helps,,
> 
> ...



I do have a new blade in and that's exactly what I just did, was to extend the blade a little more. It's cutting now, so I'll let you know. Thanks so much Sandy jo!!


----------



## imprintdr (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, that still didn't work. I even cut it 3 times and increased the pen force. So I'll keep trying to figure it out. At least with the 3 times, I can weed it with my weeder tool easier. But I would like to just peel it away from the backing and not have to weed.

Thanks!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Terri,,
Take it out a lil further,, you need to find the honey spot for you blade,, 

Once you have it, there is no need to weed anymore,, 

I also take the template material like others do and if it did not get a clean weed,, place it on a piece of Counter top(not a good one) or tray after you have peeled the white carrier sheet off the back.

Place it on a counter or like hard surface and stick it to it, make sure it is good and clean or you will pick up whatever is on that counter.

the slowly peel it up leaving the holes behind.

if it does not do the trick do it again, if your holes are to close together it could rip the the membrane between the holes so go slow and becareful

I do this only when it does not weed right off the mat or carrier sheet.

I still think a lil more blade extension, it has to cut threw the hartco and also thru the self healing glue, which does self heal in warm weather.

2 passes are usually enough.

Keep me posted and i will help however I can
Sandy jo


----------



## imprintdr (Mar 14, 2011)

I extended the blade as far as it would go, 2 passes, pen force at +2 and 250gf.

Still not coming out. I tried the counter top thing and not working.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I will help you,, pm sent
Sandy jo


----------

